# هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2008)

*لكي تتضح لنا قيمة هذه الوسيله بصفة عامة من جهة صلاحيتها للحصول علي الغفران أضرب لك هذا *​ 
*المثل:*​

*إذا قدم إنسان للمحاكمة بتهمة القتل مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، فأخذ يستعطف القاضي ويتذلل، وامتنع *​ 
*عن الطعام والشراب أمداً طويلاً، وتعهد بكل إخلاص أن لا يرتكب جريمة أخرى، وأنه يهب كل أمواله *​ 
*للفقراء والمساكين، ثم التجأ إلى ذوي الشأن ليقوموا بالوساطة له.. فهل يصدر القاضي العادل أمراً *​ 
*ببراءة المتهم لمجرد هذه الأعمال؟!! *​ 
*بالطبع لا، لأن هذه الأسباب ليست كافية لإعطاء العدل حقه، كما أنها لا تعيد الحياة للقتيل..!!!*​ 
*لذلك دعنا نتأمل في صلاحية الوسائل السابق ذكرها:*​ 


*الصلاة:*​ 
*الصلاة ليست مجرد كلمات الحمد والتعظيم لله، أو توسلات للحصول علي الغفران، لكنها الارتقاء *​ 
*بنفوسنا عن كل ما يتعلق بالعالم حتى نلتقي بالله في أقداسه ونحن في حالة التوافق معه، أو قل هي *​ 
*الابتعاد عن كل ما يعطل عن الوجود في محضر الله. فالصلاة هي حالة قلب منكسر يقر بذنبه ويتوافق *​ 
*مع الله في الحكم علي الخطأ، لذلك فالصلاة ليست فرضاً نقوم به كما يقوم العبد بواجب نحو سيده، بل *​ 
*هي صلة متبادلة بيننا وبين الله نحتاجها في كل وقت. لذلك لم يحدد لنا مواعيد للصلاة لأنه:*​ 
*· ليس هناك وقت أفضل من وقت عند الله .*​ 
*· إنه على استعداد لسماعنا في كل وقت.*​ 
*· حاجتنا ليست مرتبطة بأوقات خاصة.*​ 
*· "مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح" (أفسس6: 18)*​ 
*· "صلوا كل حين" (لوقا 18: 2)*​ 
*· "صلوا بلا انقطاع" (1تس 5: 17)*​ 
** لذلك فالصلاة يجب أن تكون بالروح والحق- بعمل روح الله فينا .*​ 
*· لا تكون منقولة عن أحد أو محفوظة، بل من إنشاء المصلي بتأثير الروح القدس في قلبه .*​ 
*· لا تتكرر عباراتها بقصد التكرار .*​ 
*في ضوء ذلك فالخاطئ فضلاً عن أنه أساء إلي الله وكسر شريعته قد أصبح في ذاته عاجزاً عن *​ 
*التوافق معه في صفاته الأدبية السامية، فالدنيء لا يتوافق مع النبيل، ولا البخيل مع الكريم، ولا النجس *​ 
*مع القدوس. لذلك فالخاطئ لا يستطيع أن يرفع صلاة حقيقية إلى الله، فإذا فعل، يكون مثل شخص رفع *​ 
*سماعة التليفون دون أن يتصل بأحد ويتكلم ما يشاء فلا سميع ولا مجيب!!*​ 


*الصوم وعلاقته بالغفران:*​ 
*يصوم الناس إما للتمسك بعقيدة دينية ابتغاء مرضاة الله، أو للشعور بالجوع حتى يعطفوا على الفقراء *​ 
*والمساكين، أو للمحافظة على المظاهر الدينية بين إخوانهم، أو لتحسين حالتهم الصحية.*​ 
*في ذلك يقول الله للذين يصومون دون أن يتركوا خطاياهم وشر أفعالهم:*​ 


*زكريا 7: 5-9 *​ 
*"لما صمتم ونحتم، فهل صمتم صوماً لي أنا؟ ولما أكلتم ولما شربتم، أما كنتم أنتم الآكلين وأنتم *​ 
*الشاربين؟.. اقضوا قضاء الحق واعملوا إحساناً ورحمة".*​ 


*إشعياء 58: 3-7*​ 
*"يقولون: لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر، ذللنا أنفسنا ولم تلاحظ؟ ها أنكم في يوم صومكم توجدون مسرة وبكل *​ 
*أشغالكم تسخرون. ها أنكم للخصومة والنزاع تصومون ولتضربوا بلكمة الشر. أمثل هذا يكون صوماً *​ 
*أختاره؟ يوماً يذلل الإنسان فيه نفسه، يحنى كالأسلة رأسه ويفرش تحته مسحاً ورماداً؟ هل تسمي هذا *​ 
*صوماً ويوماً مقبولاً للرب؟ أليس هذا صوماً أختاره: حل قيود الشر، فك عقد النير وإطلاق المسحوقين *​ 
*أحراراً وقطع كل نير. أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك؟ إذا رأيت *​ 
*عرياناً أن تكسوه، وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك".*​ 


*1كورنثوس 8: 8*​ 
*"لكن الطعام لا يقدمنا إلى الله، لأننا إن أكلنا لا نزيد، وإن لم نأكل لا ننقص".*​ 
*لذلك يعتبر الصوم لغة، هو الانقطاع عن شئ ما. وبالرجوع إلي الكتاب نجده ليس مجرد الامتناع عن *​ 
*الطعام والشراب والشرور والآثام، بل الامتناع أيضاً عن كل ما يشغل المرء عن قضاء مدة في محضر *​ 
*الله، حتى يتفرغ الصائم تفرغاً تاماً لسكب قلبه أمام الله. لذلك يقرن الوحي دائماً الصوم بالصلاة، فالرسل *​ 
*صاموا وصلوا، والروح النجس لا يخرج إلا بالصوم والصلاة. وهنا يعجز الخاطئ عن إدراك معني *​ 
*الصوم الحقيقي.*​ 


*الصدقة وعلاقتها بالغفران:*​ 
*إن المال الذي في أيدينا والصحة التي نتمتع بها في حياتنا ليست في الواقع ملكاً لنا بل هما من فضل الله *​ 
*علينا. ولقد أدرك داود هذا فقال: "لكن من أنا ومن هو شعبي حتى نستطيع أن ننتدب؟ لأن منك الجميع، *​ 
*ومن يدك أعطيناك" (1أخبار 29: 14). وقال الرسول بطرس: "إن كان يخدم أحد فكأنه من قوة يمنحها *​ 
*الله" (1بطرس 4: 11).*​ 
*والصدقة في المفهوم المسيحي ليست عملاً اختيارياً يجوز عمله أو الامتناع عنه حتى يكون له فضل *​ 
*عند الله إذا ضحى بشيء، بل هو واجب يتحتم عليه القيام به وإلا أعتبر مذنباً. قال المسيح: "متى فعلتم *​ 
*كل ما أُمرتم به فقولوا: إننا عبيد بطالون، لأننا إنما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا" (لوقا 17: 10). وقال *​ 
*الرسول يعقوب: "من يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولا يعمل فذلك خطية له" (يعقوب 4: 17).*​ 
*عزيزي القارئ، إذا أجرم خادم في حق الملك ثم جاء بهدية ثمينة يقدمها له، فهل تستطيع الهدية وحدها *​ 
*أن تمحو الإهانة في حق الملك ؟!!!! لو كانت الصدقة نافعة لكان الأغنياء هم أكثر الناس حصولاً على *​ 
*الغفران. فهل تعيد الصدقة إلى حق الله قدسيته؟ أو هل تؤهل الخاطئ للتوافق مع الله في قداسته *​ 
*وكماله؟!!*​


----------



## الحانوتى (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*

_*سمحنى ان كنت هتكلم انا الغير مستحق
احب ان اقولك انى بدون الصوم والصلاه لا تقدرون ان تدخلو ملكوت السموات 
مش همهم اننا نصلى كل الصلوات لكن الاهم اننا نصلى حتى ولو صلاه واحدا بس اهم حاجه تكون من جوه القلب لانك  انت بتكلم رب المجد يسوع المسيح مش بنقضى حاجه وخلاص
المهمفى فقمة الصوم المقدس بقول ايه
الصوم (والصلاه) هما اللذان عملها بهم الابرار وسكن الجبال والبرارى وشقوق الارض وبنعيد تانى ونقول الصوم (والصلاه)  هما اللذان عمل بهم الرسل وبشرو فى جميع الامم وعمدوهم............
يعنى لابد من الصلاة  
ومن كلامات البابا كيرلس السادس بيقول عن الصلاه
الصلاه مدرسة التوبه 
الصلاه نعمه المصالحه مع الله
وسمحنى انا الخاطى 
وصلى عنى*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*



الحانوتى قال:


> _*سمحنى ان كنت هتكلم انا الغير مستحق*_
> 
> _*احب ان اقولك انى بدون الصوم والصلاه لا تقدرون ان تدخلو ملكوت السموات *_
> _*مش همهم اننا نصلى كل الصلوات لكن الاهم اننا نصلى حتى ولو صلاه واحدا بس اهم حاجه تكون من جوه القلب لانك انت بتكلم رب المجد يسوع المسيح مش بنقضى حاجه وخلاص*_
> ...


اشكرك على الاضافه الرااااااااائعه 
بس بردوا المفروض اننا نواظب على الصلاه 
يعنى مش علشان صلاه واحده تكفى طول اليوم يعنى مش اصلى تانى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى لمرووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*

_موضوع جميل اوووى ياكوكو


ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميل اوووى ياكوكو​_
> 
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


مرسىىىىىىىىىى لمرووووووووووووورك يافيبى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*

شكرا كوكومان
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياوليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى اووى ياكوكو على الموضوع الرااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*



happy Angel قال:


> ميرسى اووى ياكوكو على الموضوع الرااائع​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك  
نورتى  الموضوع ​


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*

*موضوع جميل وشكراً لتعب محيتك
وربنا يعوضك وتكتب احلى واحلى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*



الحانوتى قال:


> *موضوع جميل وشكراً لتعب محيتك​*
> 
> *وربنا يعوضك وتكتب احلى واحلى*​


مرسىىىىىىى على مروووورك ياحانوتى  
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*

اخى العزيز كوكو مان 
موضوعك فى منتهى الروعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> اخى العزيز كوكو مان
> 
> موضوعك فى منتهى الروعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياجوجو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

